# BMW Motorrad achieves its best six-month result ever with sales growth of 10.5 %



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad closes the first half of 2015 with a new six-month record. 78,418 motorcycles and maxi scooters were supplied worldwide as of June 2015 (prev. yr.: 70,978 units). This represents an increase of 10,5% over the equivalent period in the previous year. BMW Motorrad also set a new record in the month of June 2015. Sales saw a double-digit increase over the previous month by 31,0 % to 15,490 vehicles (prev. yr.: 11,827 units).

Heiner Faust, BMW Motorrad Head of Sales and Marketing: "Never before have we supplied this many vehicles to our customers. With a plus of 10,5 % as of the first six months, we are well on track to set a new sales record at the end of this year."

There are powerful growth stimuli coming from the major European markets of Italy, France, the UK, Spain and Germany. The BMW Motorrad home market continues to assert itself as the largest single market. In addition, BMW Motorrad is the market leader in the relevant capacity segment over 500 cc in Germany and Spain. Demand for BMW motorcycles is also rising steadily in the Asian markets. The Chinese market in particular is showing considerable growth potential for BMW Motorrad with a dynamic increase in sales.

Heiner Faust: "Our powerful model portfolio and the reputation of the BMW Motorrad brand provide the basis for our increasing market success. The new generation of water-cooled boxer models, our custom roadster and the family of sporty S models are creating a veritable surge in demand."

The frontrunner in the BMW Motorrad sales ranking remains the water-cooled R 1200 GS. 14,099 units of this motorcycle have been supplied to date this year. This is followed in second and third place by the two boxer models R 1200 GS Adventure and R 1200 RT with 10,429 and 6,471 units respectively. The world travel enduro bike R 1200 GS Adventure is becoming increasingly popular. More than 40% of boxer GS motorcycles ordered are of the Adventure type.

In fourth place is the custom bike R nineT. The sales figure for this classic-style boxer motorcycle is at 5,868 units - exceeding expectations once again in its second year on the market. The boxer types R 1200 R and RS round off the wide model range of the R series with excellent sales figures.

In the upper output spectrum, all S series models with 1-litre 4-cylinder engine are seeing very high levels of demand. Since the recent market launch of the new S 1000 XR, the S series is now complete with three models. Both the supersports bike S 1000 RR (5,654 units) and the power roadster S 1000 R (4,134 units) have developed into volume models. And just a few days after the market launch of the XR it has become clear that this new concept of an adventure sports bike has likewise struck a nerve with many customers.

BMW customers, motorcycle enthusiasts and interested individuals from all over the world met up for the 15th time last weekend for the legendary BMW Motorrad Days in Garmisch-Partenkirchen, the biggest public event organised by BMW Motorrad. The entire spectrum of the BMW Motorrad world was presented in a diverse program of activities. On-road and off-road test rides, stunt shows, the Boxer Sprint, design studies, party flair and motorcycle tours set amid one of the most magnificent motorcycling areas in the world once again attracted tens of thousands of guests.

As Heiner Faust says: "Motorcycling and the particular attitude to life it offers inspires not only existing motorcyclists - it is now arousing the interest of many more people than in past years. A new motorcycle culture is coming into being that is reflected in our new brand orientation "Make Life a Ride". The Motorrad Days in particular is an important platform that allows us to engage in close dialogue with both old and new customers."


----------

